# PTO questions



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

1) Does a ground speed PTO come only with independent PTO or did they ever put ground speed PTO on transmission PTO or live PTO? 
2) Does anyone know of a tractor brand that currently offers a ground speed PTO option?
3) Do newer tractors have a separate, independent clutch that controls the independent PTO so it does not bang into gear when it is engaged?


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Ground speed PTO was a Massey option, used in conjunction with manure spreaders and variable speed hay rakes. Overly complex and never caught on with either implement or tractor manufactures. It also required a two stage main clutch and a selector that either matched PTO speed to the wheel speed, or provided for regular 540 RPM PTO when linked to the main two stage clutch.

No current tractors offer that as a stated option.

Depending on horsepower rating, newer tractors either have a fully independent PTO with its own clutch, or two stage clutches where partial pedal is drive to wheels and full clutch depression also releases the PTO. These use a dog clutch to disengage the PTO when it is not in use.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

JGPenfield said:


> 1) Does a ground speed PTO come only with independent PTO or did they ever put ground speed PTO on transmission PTO or live PTO?
> 2) Does anyone know of a tractor brand that currently offers a ground speed PTO option?
> 3) Do newer tractors have a separate, independent clutch that controls the independent PTO so it does not bang into gear when it is engaged?


Some of the Ford Select O Speed transmissions from about 1958 till 1975 offered ground speed pto. The later ones that did also had dual 540/1000 rpm pto speeds. They were a powershift transmission and were Independent pto.
I do not know of a tractor that offers GS pto today.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

RC Wells. 

When you say two stage clutch, are you describing a live PTO like I have on my Ford 3000? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

